# Awe inducing clouds!! made me long for Christ to come all the more.



## Augusta (Jun 5, 2009)

These are the sort of clouds I would expect to see on that DAY. Especially the 2nd and 4th pics. Check them out, they are trying to name and classify them. 

The cloud with no name: Meteorologists campaign to classify unique 'Asperatus' clouds seen across the world | Mail Online


----------



## Quickened (Jun 5, 2009)

absolutely awesome looking!


----------



## TimV (Jun 5, 2009)

Crazy


----------



## Dragoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow those truly are impressive! 

"Holy, holy, holy is the LORD of hosts; the whole earth is full of his glory!"
Isaiah 6:3


----------



## christiana (Jun 5, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Wow those truly are impressive!
> 
> "Holy, holy, holy is the LORD of hosts; the whole earth is full of his glory!"
> Isaiah 6:3



AMEN!! Such a reminder in such beauty of His holiness and display of Himself in all of nature!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 5, 2009)

Psalm 19:1


> 19:1 The heavens declare the glory of God,
> and the sky above proclaims his handiwork.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 5, 2009)

I would like to get time lapse video of those moving around and accompany it with "Dream" by John Cage in the background

[video=youtube;q-Z_ZfNxA1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-Z_ZfNxA1k[/video]


----------



## he beholds (Jun 5, 2009)

Those honestly took my breath away. Thanks.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 5, 2009)

I just saw that on Facebook....

It is simply beautiful! Truly the handiwork of God!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 5, 2009)

Such beauty.


----------



## shackleton (Jun 5, 2009)

It reminds me of the clouds from either, "Close Encounters," or the new "The Day the Earth Stood Still." It looks like something bad is about to happen, very ominous.


----------



## Nate (Jun 14, 2009)

We saw these clouds in D.C. on Tuesday - they sent tingles down all of our spines. People were getting out of their cars to take pictures of the clouds. I know the article above indicated that storms are not associated with these clouds, but they unleashed a truly awful storm on us that night.
They attached pic is not great, but these coulds above our national monuments was really a sight to behold.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 15, 2009)

Very beautiful


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 15, 2009)

Those are awesome....wonder if they are photoshopped a bit......


----------

